# Australians Need to Build E-Bike Charging Stations Along with Bike Paths



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Dr Roger Kalla asks 'are we going to look at power-assisted bikes as a safety problem or a mobility opportunity?'

More...


----------

